# The Ooo Niner's



## Shellebell

Hi girls 
This is the new thread for all the old threads that you used to chat on. I know most of you chatted over all the threads, so there will only be a few of you that haven't 'met' before   

A reminder that this is the inbetweenie board, so can you refrain from a lot of cycle and pg chatter, of course this doesn't mean you can't talk at all about it, but no in's and out's please. I'm sure you can work it out   

I have called it the 09ers, but if you can suggest a better name please feel free to shout out


----------



## Susan01

Feeling a little lost and confused   Is anybody else out there?


----------



## Guest

Me   I feel all shy   xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

So do we post here now or do will still post on our old thread ?


----------



## HippyChicky

Call me thick if you want but I just don't get "The Ooo Niner's", what does it mean ?


----------



## Guest

Old posts are locked xxx


----------



## malbec

I'm a bit confused! What are we allowed to post about?


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hello  Don't know if my autism can cope with all this change 

Well a perfect night of x factor slobbing ahead.


----------



## HippyChicky

we can mention pg, cycles bit only in teeny amounts, anything else like gossip is fine. I think for the pg and cycle chatter we have to go to the "correct" thread elsewhere for that


----------



## malbec

Call me weird but I quite like chatting to and supporting each other at different stages - think I'd find the cycle threads too intense with everyone going through things at exact same time! Understand why some people would get upset though.

x


----------



## PompeyD

I feel like I really don't belong on here anymore but wanted to carry on supporting everyone so will keep popping in    
Shelle is there an appropriate board where we can start a thread for our Ex IUIers group of friends as we've got to know each other really well and would be nice to have somewhere we can talk about Tx, pregnancy and general chit chat? Thanks


----------



## Shellebell

You can still chat here and help each other thro, it's just that there shouldn't be as intense tx or pg chatter

There really isn't anywhere else to chatter, which is why I said I would still keep you a thread on the inbetweenies.
In therory to support all FF members all pg and cycle chatter should take place on the relevant areas of the website, but if you look round the site there are threads in which 'mixed chatter' takes place.

As some examples, if you have messed up your meds in a cycle rather than a whole 6 line paragraph about it, you would say that  think I have messed my X meds up. Or If you are worried about pains/twinges during pg again rather than 6 line paragraph explaining all the probs just say I am a little worried about some pains tonight.

So it's exactly the same, just a little toned down


----------



## Susan01

Hi Pompey, Hippy, Shemonkey, Malbec, Tobe   

Probably shouldn't ask this on here now, but I'm going to anyway. Do any of you know how soon can I take my pregnyl out of the fridge before injecting? Getting dead nervous now.


----------



## Susan01

Shellebelle - just a suggestion but could we promise to keep pregnancy and tx chatter down, but keep the two seperate threads for exIUIers and Waiting for IVF?


----------



## Guest

I was always told half an hour susan... good luck you'll be fine xxx


----------



## Susan01

Thanks Shemonkey


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Susan - Hope it goes o.k tonight hon, you are so close now


----------



## HippyChicky

good luck with the trigger Susan xx

Is it just me or is it really cold tonight, I feel like crawling into bed now just to keep warm and cosy.


----------



## Susan01

Thanks Hippy and Tobe - there's something about doing the trigger that makes me really panicky.

Hippy - we've got a lovely fire going so toastie warm tonight. And DH is just about to fry the doughnuts.


----------



## HippyChicky

The trigger seems to make it more final doesn't it ? Enjoy your doughnuts, I'll be at your house in 15 mins, so get the kettle on !!!


----------



## Guest

The trigger always scared me soooo much Susan, even by the 6th one!!! You'll be fine, take your time preparing it and it'll be fine xxx

so wish I lived close to you all  

Xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, we're all going to have to come down to see you


----------



## Arnie

Right, am confused ... does this mean I have to post on some dreaded bumps and babies thread with people i dont know? and hippy and Susan are meant to post on the IVF thread and pompey has to go to mumsnet and talk about breast pumps?


----------



## Guest

And I get left behind to inflict my bonkers ramblings to people who don't know me ..... and then when you're all up the duff just ramble away to myself??

Loving x factor tonight, good to see a bit of led zep... oh and do you remember I said I was going to colour my hair red, well I did and it's the same colour as cheryls!!

Xxx


----------



## Arnie

Well i'm not posting to a whole bunch of new people who dont even know who i am, they'll think i'm into foursomes when I talk about me and BF sharing our bed with Mags and Alfie    when instread i'm just overly fond of my pets!     Just wont talk about that which shall not be named (arnie jnr not voldermort!    ) except in my diary.


----------



## Arnie

just had a double decker and now i really wished i'd bought two!


----------



## Guest

But that's not right  text me about Arnie jnr if you want to  xxx


----------



## KimC

Oh no! I don't recognise nearly anyone! What a HUGE shame that a page for FF people can't be used to support each other, and have a natter. Seems to be contradicting the whole point of FF? Just as Im pregnant I now shouldn't support the people who supported me while I was waiting for my treatment? Not how I would work in the 'real' world, what a shame it has to be like that now. Mods, what is going on?

To all the ladies who have supported me through through everything, Ill keep reading, but it doesn't seem appropriate to keep posting. So to Tama, Liggsy, Malbec, Trolley, Beanie I hope your journeys end well. I will try and keep in contact     and  

Kim xxxx


----------



## Susan01

Please don't make me laugh so much, my follies are aching!!! I think Pompey gets the worst deal in your alternative-scenario Arnie! Liking the new name for Arnie Junior.

Doughnuts were fantastic    .

Still sh**ing myself, but I'll take it slowly. As you say Hippy - it seems so final.

And I've lost all my extra smileys this evening


----------



## Guest

Ive just polished off the large bar of White choc that I found stashed in the cupboard earlier and now feel sick, bleugh!! Have eaten 1 banana and chocolate today, very healthy hee hee!! Xx


----------



## Guest

Kim, think I briefly crossed paths with you on the waiting for ivf thread, congrats on your pg and  xxx


----------



## Arnie

Just turned on x-factor ... nice hair Shemonkey    I really want more chocolate now but can i be bothered to go out and get some and as my stomach is already pretty round at the moment should I really given got to get into a wedding dress next week?!!!!!
Hey susan, thats not the worse of it Pompey will probably have to pretend she's got piles too just to be part of the gang     Are you just about to do your injection? gulp, eeek!!!!
xxx


----------



## Guest

Unfortunately my hair colour is where the similarity ends between me and cheryl  xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh god... Wagner


----------



## Arnie

Cant bring myself to watch any more x-factor so have put come dine with me on instead .... i've got to take full advantage of BF being out


----------



## Guest

Which come dine with me is it? Love a bit of CDWM!!


----------



## Guest

OH is out too, should have gone but am far too drugged up to cope with anything other than cuddling the cats under the duvet on the sofa and watching crap on the telly!!


----------



## Arnie

Its a catch up one, think its in Barnsley.


----------



## Guest

Dont know what to watch now, bit bored tbh, could always dig out OHs BG DVDs haha!!


----------



## Guest

This feels a bit weird, I'm posting as I normally would and forgetting that we're now a much bigger group with people who don't know me and probably think who is this freak?!!! Haha!!


----------



## Beanie3

Oooohhhh the thread I was posting on has gone, um feel little lost, don't think I belong on this thread as sadly don't really know anyone here, Tama, Liggsy, Malbec, Trolley, Vicky & Kim C wish you all the best with your journeys

Beanie xx


----------



## Susan01

Trigger done ....

Hi Kim and Beanie - I suspect we've been put together because Kitten and Tama post on both threads.


----------



## Beanie3

Thank you susan that would explain things a little, good luck for EC


----------



## Susan01

Thanks beanie


----------



## Guest

Yay well done Susan, you can relax a little now? 

yes I think Shelley probably thought more of us knew each other than actually fo when in fact it's only kitten and tama that post on all the other threads, have to say as well that I struggle with very big threads and was so happy with our thread, we'd known each other for well over a year and had a very strong bond and I'm sure it's the same for the other threads. 

Beanie


----------



## Susan01

I guess I can relax a bit now - hopefully I'll sleep ok tonight.

Agree with you Shemonkey about our exIUI thread being just the right size - although I'm sure everyone else on the other threads is lovely too!


----------



## Guest

Yes didn't mean they weren't lovely just feel can't open up as much now if you know what I mean? Although some of you might be quite glad of that!!!! Xxx


----------



## Arnie

well done susan! enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. Well i'm watching The Back Up Plan and not only has jennifer lopez just got pregnant after one iui she's just come from just snogging cos apparantly that happens when you're pregnant   Shemonkey, you should watch BG!


----------



## Guest

Might finish watching it one day, we did start and got through about 5 episodes I think, the woman had just been made president and had cancer and the dark curly haired bloke kept having imaginary sex with the blonde cylon woman   fracking hell!!! We're watching dexter at the moment just finished season 2 last night, has anyone seen it? It's very good  xxx


----------



## Guest

Watching harry hill now, cracks me up!!


----------



## Guest

The big baby head freaked me out a bit though, aarrgghh!!!


----------



## HippyChicky

Morning ladies  hubby has got me in giggles right now, he's playing his Muppets record


----------



## Susan01

Sorry we left you last night Shemonkey   .

I'm off out to the Lakes today, so I'll catch up later. Hopefully tea and cakes will happen at some point.

Hippy - i'm sure a good laugh will encourage your embies more than anything!


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Morning! Where is everyone, Kitten, Tama, Daisy, DM, Huggies etc.. I feel the same way as pompey wish we could have a thread where we could discuss tx, pg, and life after all in the same place etc like before as we have been a close nit group for such a long time. 

Well today gonna take the pooch out for a walk and maybe do a bit of pruning in the garden, what are you all up to?


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon peeps

This is totally confusing I don't like it what can I talk about


----------



## Guest

Me too kitten, I'm scared you're all gonna leave me and go off to your appropriate threads  I liked our 2 threads, feel a bit responsible again, liked hearing abouv your pg and tx just sometimes didn't feel quite strong enough so could leave reading the other thread on those days but I liked us ex-iuiers being together, we have a strong bond. That's not to say that everyone from the other threads aren't lovely but I don't know them and from a couple of posts they've made it seems they feel they've been pushed out wish I find very sad  maybe it was too much work for the mods to have 4 separate threads and I understand that this is an onbetweenies group but I find it very sad when a groups of very close friends can't stay as they are? I know some of us are in touch by text but it's not like we can 'conference text' if you know what I mean and we can't get together to meet up cos we all live from one end of the country to the other... I wish more than anything I knew some of you personally  I'm sure we'll work it out but it does feel as if some people are being pushed out and others are scared about what they should or shouldn't say.... 

Anyway, how are you all this morning? Actually it's the afternoon, oops, woke up at 8 and took a double dose of painkillers and have just woken up!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Shemonkey

I hope they havent all gone    I feel lost .

I am ok DH has a hang over I just looked at him as if to say now you no how I fell every day, he has even nicked my sofa spot


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, I've had an idea, let me try it out first to see if it's going to work


----------



## Kitten 80

Try What this is peeing me off it go's straight to firt page all the time not to current post


----------



## Guest

Sounds intriguing hippy  

naught DH kitten, wonder if Arnies BF has a hangover today?  BTW wi you be re-naming him DH after next week Arnie, can't see him as DH somehow!!!

Xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

we have a ** chat thread thats what she has done


----------



## HippyChicky

we'll still post here of course, but I've always wanted to post stuff on ** without a lot of my "friends and family" knowing


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes I have but was always worried people would see come join us Shemonkey


----------



## Guest

Have tried to post a couple of times but not lettiing me post, think it's cos I'm on my phone, will join in later  very good idea though, thanks Clair!! Xxx


----------



## Guest

Not really worried about F & F seeing anyway cos they know pretty much everything about me but it's good we can do it privately anyway  think we're all on ** now aren't we? Xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Just posting to book mark the thread and say I haven't dissapeared. Feel a bit odd posting now though, I didn't post much as it was as didn't want to rub anyones faces in it with pregnancy chat but now I feel even more that I won't be able to post as there are other ladies here that may not want to read it. I can't see why they can't keep the two threads separate, some IUI'ers may not be waiting for IVF and some people waiting/doing IVF may not have had IUI, it doesn't make sense x


----------



## Guest

Hi Vicky   Think the ex-iuier part of it is pretty outdated now anyway as we've all had IVF and the name just kind of stuck, hope you're ok   

Anyway ex-iuiers have just noticed we can all chat live on the ** group so if lots of us are online at the same time we can chit chat to our hearts content   

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

So what's every doing today ? Very quiet on here.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

glad I popped on today as missing my buddies but I am confused - where do I post? I want to stay in touch with my fellow support group who are pregnant, parents or parents in waiting like me.

Help....

Love to you all and miss you loads. Hope to get my dissertation results in the next two weeks and hope to never ever ever study again and focus on this IVF lark. Back out hopefully if I can wangle time of work 2nd week of November.

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hippy I am sunning myself in Cyprus at the moment and home in a few days, I needed the break. Not many people on my ******** know I am having IVF so no mention of me having treatment on there please, just going to ** to see if anything makes sense of there.

xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Found the ** thread thanks claire x


----------



## Guest

Aaarrrggghhhh am getting really annoyed, I can read ** page but can't post anything when I'm on my phone and can't use laptop too much at the mo cos of my shoulder grrr will have to see if I can work it out!!!


----------



## Susan01

What a nuisance Shemonkey - have you tried bashing your phone with something hard   ? I'm sure you'll work it out

AFM - had a lovely day out in the lakes which took my mind off things well. We had to deliver DHs furniture to a gallery in Kendal, so made the most of it and had lunch out and a little walk. The autumn colour was gorgeous. Now I'm looking forward to my bedtime lorazepam


----------



## Kitten 80

It should come up in your notifications shemonkey i think its great didnt like the idea of up being split its like going to different schools lol


----------



## Tama

OMG I've spent 30 minutes trying to figure out what has happened   So ExIUI'ers, ExIUI'ers no pg talk and waiting to IVF have all been made into one thread - is that correct?   We can only chat but not talk about tx or pg things? Is that correct? Doesn't take much to confuse me but what can we talk about? When we just chatted before we got told off for just posting one liners about TV programmes and general chatter. I am totally lost! 


Beanie, Kim, Vicky, Malbec sorry ladies not really sure why are waiting for IVF thread has been mixed with this one   

Shemonkey, Susan, Hippy, Arnie, Kitten, Daisy, Huggies, Tobee, Fraggles, Pompey, Fran and Dona not sure what we can and can't chat about now.   

I hate that everyone is up in the air!   

Not really sure where to go from here


----------



## Guest

Yes it comes up on notifications etc and can read everything just can't post, think it's the security settings, it's fine will just come on my laptop but means can't post while at work very much as not on computer too often   what are lorazepam Susan are they like diazepam that's what I'm on but think I've overdone them today, just wlaked into the kitchen door!! hAVE TAKEN A LOT OF CODEINE TOO THOUGH HAHA!! XX

COME TO ******** tAMA XX


----------



## Tama

Shelley can I ask if we could have a thread in the peer support under other? Would this be okay to have a chatter thread there? There are two groups that have been put together 'waiting for IVF and ExIUI'ers' and I can see why this has happened but they are two very different groups. We are a close bunch in the ExIUI'ers and although the non pg ladies did find too much pg talk hard we didn't want to stop our group being together and chatting. 

The same goes for the waiting for IVF ladies maybe we just need a new thread in an area like the peer support so we don't upset anyone but can still all chat in our little group?

No idea if this would be okay but just an idea   Many thanks

Tama x


----------



## Susan01

Lorazepam are the sedatives I have to take befor ec - one tonight, one tomorrow morning. At least last time it meant I slept well the night before, rather than lie awake worrying


----------



## Tama

Susan good luck tomorrow, what time do you go in?   xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck xx


----------



## Winegum

Hello ladies   - occasional lurker here, and just as miffed as you as to what's happened on here   Just want to offer advice on starting up your own thread to replace your old one(s).  I started one for our close group of ladies on the IUI board once we had all moved on from IUI and called it "Ex IUIers TTC Jan-June 2010 Catch Up and Chat"  - Maybe one of you could do the same either on the IUI or IVF board?  If you are specific in the thread title, I guess you can talk about whatever you want and you know it will only attract specific people? Hope this helps. x


----------



## Tama

Hiya Winegum   Hope you are okay sweetie - I'll pm you to catch up   Thanks for the info. I have to say that's what I thought we'd done in the inbetween area but guess not. 

Maybe Shelley will be able to offer some info on what we can do?

x


----------



## daisy22

evening all!!

Well like you all feel a bit lost!- i did actually start the waiting for IVF thread but havn't posted on there for ages- but do know quite a few people!

Off to logon to ******** and see whats going on over there!!!


Good luck for tomorow susan!!!


----------



## Arnie

Hey my band of merry monkeys plus other equally merry errrrrrrr squirrels?!!!    right just a quickie cos off to check up on ********! i'm on site in devon tomorrow and not sure if back til tuesday so good luck tomorrow Susan and Hippy hope the pma has returned     
BF had a bit of a hangover this morning but not too bad and we've been rushing around madly ever since he recovered    He's finally chosen what tie to wear for the wedding ... going against all tradition and the advice of the guy in the shop he's chosen a black tie, ha ha!!! Wonder how many comments we'll get about that?
Ok, meant to be buying table confetti so off now to check ********.
byeeeeee, xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Not a cravat


----------



## liggsy

Ok this is not good, im lost now    i dont like change   .
If enough of us complain, can it go back to how it was? such a shame to lose contact with so many lovely people because of this


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi liggsy we are on another thread hon think tama pm us all


----------



## Dona-Marie

ok so i am confused and it doesnt take much now a days   

What the freck has happened i feel like i dont belong now


----------



## Huggies

Is there a new thread?  What has happened, I can't find you ladies anywhere?


----------



## Dona-Marie

ive no idea myself


----------



## Kitten 80

hi peeps we started a new one dont worry tama inboxed you


----------



## Fran74

Hello FFs,
Confuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuused or what!! I;ve been away for a few days and look what happens. What's going on? This is our new combined thread is it? The Oooo Niners? Ay? What? Does that mean something? 
The ** thing has me even confuseder. Oh, I'm sure I'll figure it out at some point. Bear with me.


----------



## Kitten 80

This is where we all are peeps 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249317.new#new


----------



## Fran74

Well, I will do the ** thing a bit. Are other people going to still post here too?


----------



## Kitten 80

not this one but the link i put they will i think but see how things go , They should of left well alone


----------



## Tama

Hello ladies

I've pm'd you the link to the thread. The link you put Kitten is for the IVF girls, you know Kim, Vicky, Beanie etc   

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am confused I just copied and pasted you pm


----------



## Tama

Sorry Kitten   I'll pm you   x


----------



## Fran74

Help me I'm lost.


----------



## Tama

Hiya Fran   Looks like the thread has been locked, no idea why


----------



## Fran74

What a load of old ****. 

Shemonkey, I posted a message for you on Tama's thread- topsy turvey chat- check it out- but he be locked now. Sad face. Crying. 

Well, I'll stay here then. We'll have to turn this thread into a nice cosy, warm new home.


----------



## Tama

I don't get it Fran. Why can't we have a general chatter thread like everyone else in the chit chat area? I'm totally lost by it all! There are all these ladies that used to chat and enjoy their threads and are now being made into one thread that talks about different things. We can't talk about tx on this thread or pregnancy. How can we support each other if all we can talk about is the weather and TV!?


----------



## Guest

I got your post Fran, thank you   Posted a really long reply which TBH I can't be arsed to type out again but I was basically saying that was happy with the new thread with just our little group and was sure it would be lovely again, went to post it and was told the thread was locked     Come and have a chuckle with us on **!!!! xxx


----------



## vickym1984

It would be nice for one of the mods to actually come on here and explain themselves.

There are other support threads, so why can't we keep our other ones separate, and whats worse we aren't even getting an answer to our questions about it


----------



## Susan01

Quite agree Vicky,

Not really what I need on my egg collection day when support from my friends is so much appreciated.


----------



## Guest

Susan, you know you have our support honey     Am willing you to have 11 lovely embies by the morning     xxx


----------



## Tama

Hello ladies

I'm not sure how we can find out why the threads have been locked. I don't understand why we can't have chat threads like all the others do. It was in the chit chat area, it wasn't specific to tx or pregnancy I thought it was the right place. I feel very   about it. It's hard enough having IF and failing time and time again at tx without the support being taken away from you   

Sorry ladies guess it was my fault for thinking we could have a chatter thread for each group, sorry x


----------



## Tama

Susan hun   I'm so sorry   You have done amazingly well today and I'm sending you tones of dividing vibes and a HUGE     xx


----------



## Susan01

Thanks ladies - off for a lie down, but so appreciate all your hugs and support.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Susan - Hugs to you and hope you are not too sore today, I am looking forward to hearing your news tomorrow, sending you dividing vibes chick   Go Embies Go! x


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, fingers crossed for more good news tomorrow xx


----------



## vickym1984

Susan


----------



## Shellebell

I have tried to explain myself many many many times
I will try again, I am sorry if this is to the point

This is a board for inbetweenie's, this is not a board for chatter as a rule
I had allowed some chatter that had then turned into pg and tx chatter, where this is not the right board for that
to keep you all together I created this new thread, as new threads for inbetweenies are going to be set up
I DIDN'T say that you couldn't talk about pg or tx, I DID ask for you calm down this pg/tx chatter
I have also suggested that you could join threads that have already been set up on certain parts of the site

As a suggestion earlier, Peer Support is for quick question/answer 

There are chatter threads already set up on the chit chat board as well as the various tx or pg boards

I am sorry that me trying to keep you all together on one thread has upset you.
If you take a look at the ex clomid threads on this board you will see that this has already been set up to keep groups togther as they go onto other treatments, just like this thread was supposed to be.


----------



## vickym1984

Shelle-Yes there are the ex clomid chicks, which is fine, however some of us haven't had IUI and there is now no separate ex-IUI thread?


----------



## Tama

Hi Shelley, thanks for the update. I can see the reason, however, we have all come to feel safe with our threads and have become very close to each other. Being all merged together has left some of us feeling like we can't chat as we did before because this could make others feel unwelcome. Sorry think it maybe just came at a bad time for some of us that are in the middle of tx or finding life really very hard. Thanks again. Tama


----------



## Arnie

Helllllloooooooooooooo, is anybody out there? Can I find out how Susan did somehow? Anyone?, errrrrrrr, guess best check **.


----------



## Tama

Hello Arnie, Susan did great and got 11 eggs. I'll pm you x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

I say I stay off ff for one night and a bomb go's off    shocking 

Well I am a easy girl but long posts are hard for me I am dilecsic    probably spelt that wrong as well


----------



## Guest

Are all our ex-iuiers on the new forum yet? Have PM'd everyone I think   xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am now    found you all 

I am so tiered this morning


----------



## Mousky

Stupid question (obviously) but where are the inbetweenies? Emma, AVH, Marta, Lmt?   


Kitten - I guess you're coming from another thread? How are you?   


Hello to everyone else if there's still anyone around    I guess this new "thread" isn't a success?


----------



## Kitten 80

nope everyone has left    even the foum


----------



## Mousky

That's a shame!


We've been chatting for so long on the inbetweenies thread!


Why would anyone do anything like that?


----------



## Tama

Hiya Mousky, do you know if the girls you chatted to have created a new thread? It has gone very quiet on here which is very sad. Hope you are okay    xx


----------



## Mousky

I don't think so, Tama. But I'll check. How are you? I hope you can get some answers on your f/u


----------



## Tama

Hello hun. I'm okay just plodding along and waiting - you know the usual   I too hope there are some answers but do think that it will be the 'bad luck' statement again. Hoping that my consultation with Dr G will give me more answers and a plan to move forward. How are things with you? Are you having any tx at the moment hun? Hope you are okay   There are a few of us in the boy and girl area within chit chat if you'd like to join us. Some of us are awaiting tx, some having tx and some having had tx with success. I'll pm you. You are more than welcome to join us   xx


----------



## MissE

Mousky hi huni, how are you doing? I was a bit lost for a while, didnt know where everyone had gone to and was really missing you all. Really dont think this new thread is a success. 

Tama hi huni, hope you are well.

Kitten hello my lovely, hows things with you?

Emma xx


----------



## Mousky

Emma - how are you?   


We're having a bit of a rough week    but things will pick up soon.
I hope   


Any news from Marta? AVH? Lmt?


----------



## MissE

Mousky i'm good thanks huni. Getting ready to start again, woohoo!!!!! Sorry to hear you are having a rough week, hope everything sorts itself out for you.  
Havent heard from the other ladies in ages, maybe we should start a new inbetweenies thread and maybe everyone will come back.  

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello


----------



## MissE

Hey kitten, how are you doing huni? Hope you are keeping ok.  

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Not to bad just been sick so trying to eat now


----------



## Mousky

Emma - so exciting you're about start    


Kitten - how was the scan?


----------



## Kitten 80

if you mean my 7 week scan , very good 1 heart beat the other twin no heart beat.

My word ladys I am so sore after me and DH had s&x and there is a small dot of pink think I cut myself


----------



## Mousky

Oh, Kitten, sorry to hear about your twinie    I hope you'll feel better soon


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you its probably were its been so long


----------



## Tama

Mousky how are you hun? Looks like you have found a few of your ladies from the other thread    How are you feeling, okay I hope? I'm getting excited about my appointment with Dr G next week, plus I have my long awaited follow up this week too    Plus I was able to get my GP to do the level one tests so feel like I have taken a step forward after being very much stuck in one place since my last bfn. Anyway will stop waffling on    Hope you are okay    xx

MissE hello hun, fancy seeing you here    Hope everything is going okay sweetie    xx

Hello Kitten, you get all over the place don't you      xx


----------



## Kitten 80

yes I do


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all.

Mousky hope you are ok. I'm really excited about getting started again.

Kitten hope you are well huni.

Tama hi lovely, hope you are well.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am ok thanks Misse    you ok my sweet


----------



## noelke81

Hello ladies,

Thought I pop in to see how you are all doing and it's great to see blooming baby bumps and PUPOs and BFPs. Soooooo happy for you guys!
As for me I went thru a rough patch in life as you all know. Was meant to start IVF in september but hubby got cold feet so we pulled out. It was a hard decision to make as I want to have a baby soooooo much, but do not want to do it without him being 100% on board. Now still trying tho, doing accupuncture and chinesee medicine. So far so good, I really enjoy it and feel much better about things. Even if it will not lead to pregnancy it will make me healthier and happier which all that is matter. Hubby feels better about this then IVF, he was just worried about all the complications and side effects related to IVF. Well fingers crossed for accupuncture and we'll see.

Lots of    to everyone.

noelke


----------

